# I'm in deep now....



## Heartspringgyps (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, I just bought my first spinning wheel. I went to a fiber festival on Friday and spun on a wheel for the first time...I'm hooked. It was so relaxing. I spun on a Schacht Ladybug, but couldn't afford the price. I ordered a "Babe" fiber starter today off of Paradise fibers' website. They were having a 10% off sale and $5 shipping, so I bit the bullet. I really have no idea what I'm doing, but I think it's going to be fun. I love to learn new things. I have been working with my spindle and can tell I'm improving since Friday. 
Looking forward to meeting you all,

Steph


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. 

Do you knit or crochet or weave or other?
Congratulations on your big purchase.


----------



## Heartspringgyps (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a beginner knitter.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Heartspringgyps! Congratulations on your new found love  Also on the purchase of a wheel. Babes are nice wheels and a great low cost way to get started. We are here for you if you have questions and need help.

Glad you joined us


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. you just plunged right into the deep end didn't you?
That is jealousy talking.. a beginning knitter with a spinning wheel.
Swoon.
Welcome!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome to the ADDICTION !!! We LOVE pictures, and theres alot of nice folks here so if you need help or have questions, just hollar !! All these ladies started me off a year ago , and Im still learning from them !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome! *waves* So excited to see what you'll spin up on that new wheel!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Aren't fiber festivals the most fun. All those friendly, fiber-loving folks are just too much. I love taking classes even if I've had them before. I love just sitting and having all those people around me spinning or knitting or talking fiber---what a rush! Welcome to the cult of fiber artists!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The only Babe I've spun on was the electric version. 

I have heard that they like to 'travel' during spinning and some folks have put sand in their legs to help keep them more stable.

Nels (creator of the Babe) is a wonderful guy and very much a fiber enabler!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Heartspring! I'm new to all this myself, I love it! This is a great place to learn -- lots of nice, knowledgeable peeps here.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'll just keep it to myself.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome and Congrats Heartspring!
_We do love pictures_! Be sure and post some as you go. And there is tons of help here if you ever need it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I love my Babe wheel, I take it when I go to demos and such 'cause it's easy to haul around, nearly indestructible and people go "hey it's PVC!"

Lathermaker, you sure had a bad experience ... which is really too bad! I think you must've gotten one that was badly put together or something, as if they were all that bad, nobody'd buy 'em!  Lots of wheels do walk when you treadle though - a rubber backed mat on the floor can make a big difference if you have a 'walking wheel'. I'm glad they gave you no trouble about the return, at least.

WElcome to the adventure, Heartspring!


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard  new here myself and these gals are AWESOME!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

never mind


----------



## Heartspringgyps (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW!!
thanks for the warm welcome! I'm sure I'll have loads of questions once I get started. 

Steph


----------

